# Samsonite case locked, code changed, cannot open it



## rob30 (1 Mar 2008)

Just back from holidays, and facing a major dilemma!
The Samsonite case has a 4 x10 digit lock, and somone has changed the setting on the dial.
I never used the lock so I do not know the set code.
Any suggestions?


----------



## mathepac (1 Mar 2008)

If its an expensive case, maybe a locksmith. To save money take the case to them rather than call them out.

Other than that, bust the locks with a strong screw-driver.


----------



## PM1234 (1 Mar 2008)

It might be worth contacting the [broken link removed]  consumer helpline first before destroying the locks?


----------



## portboy (1 Mar 2008)

Exact same thing happened me with the Samsonite. I ended up just getting a screw driver and prising it open...didnt actually smash the lock so it still closes and now I just use the 2 locks on the side with the key provided. It is pretty poor however as Samsonite are expensive


----------



## declanja (1 Mar 2008)

This also happened to me.I opened it the slow way- set the dials at 000 and start at 001, 002 etc, checking handle each time. It took me 30 minutes and code was in the 800's. Good sense of achievement when it opened! Good luck!


----------



## rob30 (1 Mar 2008)

declanja said:


> This also happened to me.I opened it the slow way- set the dials at 000 and start at 001, 002 etc, checking handle each time. It took me 30 minutes and code was in the 800's. Good sense of achievement when it opened! Good luck!


 
Been through the 999 combinations and no luck. We did the job with the screwdriver, so now a big load of washing on!
Ah the bliss of finishing a holiday, at least tomorrow is a sunday.
I suggest a prize for someone who can invent an idiot proof combination lock that can defeat thieves but not make fools of mere mortals.


----------



## mathepac (1 Mar 2008)

rob30 said:


> ...
> The Samsonite case has a *4 x10 digit lock*, and somone has changed the setting on the dial...


But you only had 9,000 to go and you gave up! 

As my late Granny used to say, "Laziness, did I ever offend thee".


----------



## rob30 (2 Mar 2008)

mathepac said:


> But you only had 9,000 to go and you gave up!
> 
> As my late Granny used to say, "Laziness, did I ever offend thee".


 
sorry, there were only 3 dials!


----------

